# Is our pup too overweight?



## lokithevizsla (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi everyone! We’re getting our first vizsla pup this weekend. He’s just over 8 weeks old and we’re wondering if our little guy might be a bit overweight. Not sure if this is something to worry about at this age, but the breeder makes jokes about him being a big boy and they see a lot of pups. We’re not sure if we should try to limit his diet when we get him. We know he gets a lot of exercise now but not sure if they limit his kibble intake. We read a lot online about the optimal waist line but not sure if this applies to puppies? Would love to know what everyone thinks of our pup compared to their pups. Thanks!


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

He looks great to me! Also when they're pups feeding together the competition makes them really go for it!

See how he goes for a month or so, probably he'll slow down. Feed as recommended according to his weight. The food you choose will give guidelines on the packaging.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

he does not look fat. just normal puppy roundness, they lose it before u know... good luck, have fun, sounds like u are going to have an exciting weekend


----------



## lokithevizsla (Aug 28, 2019)

That’s great to hear! Thanks for both of your input! We are super excited!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

We just got our second V in early July and they can look they have "baby fat" if you will. Ours is 17-wks old now and she has that typical V look to her. very proportional.

Our Vet, who we've been with for 25+ years, told us to feed 3/4 cup 3-x's per day. And increase it to 1-cup 3-x's per at 16-weeks. Been working for us just fine.

FWIW, our 2-year old male V is very much a self-regulator when it comes to eating. It really used to bother my wife and I and we had a lot of concerns early on with his weight, etc. Especially since we both had Labs all our lives and weren't used to a lack of eating. He's just turning 2-yrs and weighs 51-lbs and very proportional for a male V. Maybe a tad on the light side for a male, but we haven't stressed about his eating habits like we used to. Point being, is we found that V's will self-regulate for the most part. I would simply keep an eye on your new pup, but I think all will be fine.

Best of luck with your new V, they are awesome companions and you'll love the breed. Enjoy the puppy times, they go fast. We love our second member of the family.


----------



## lokithevizsla (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks so much for sharing your story and your advise!


----------

